# downpipe.



## MadMaXima (Jul 28, 2003)

if i were to put a down pipe on my car (97 maxima) and keep the stock muffler and tip on there, would i see any improvment...

also, could i just have a downpipe fitted on there, with out buying one that is "aftermarket"


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well, first off... it's not a downpipe. that's for 4 cyl motors. ours is a y-pipe or f-pipe. it's a preference thing, but most call it a y-pipe.

I personally have a y-pipe with the rest of the exhaust stock and I got a DEFINATE improvement.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *well, first off... it's not a downpipe. that's for 4 cyl motors. ours is a y-pipe or f-pipe. it's a preference thing, but most call it a y-pipe.
> 
> I personally have a y-pipe with the rest of the exhaust stock and I got a DEFINATE improvement. *


Yep. Definate gains. And a throaty sound


----------



## MadMaXima (Jul 28, 2003)

so i can just go to this muffler shop, have them build a y pipe, fer 200 bucks and thats it?? no pricy after market stuff?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

MadMaXima said:


> *so i can just go to this muffler shop, have them build a y pipe, fer 200 bucks and thats it?? no pricy after market stuff? *


Personally, I wouldn't trust a muffler shop with a y simply because it has a major joint at one point and a flex section. Plus you can buy a y-pipe for less than $200.

www.budgetexhaust.com

all their prices are canadian dollar.


----------



## MadMaXima (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks man.... is the T-304 Stainless Steel, Mandrel Bent F-pipe the best choice, with a stock muffler and tip?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

dat's what I got!


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

I got the Budget pipe toooooooo!


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Any other places where to order a Y-pipe? Cheapest I've seen is $200.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

www.cattman.com
www.warpspeed.com
www.stillen.com

those are the only other places I can think of. The Cattman one is good. The warspeed is popular. The stillen has lost a lot of popularity and is OUTRAGEOUSLY expsensive.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Very good info...thank you Chris!


----------

